# Nutrition seminar - We're not taking enough.



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

I am a health care provider and recently attended a nutrition seminar. The speaker told us we are not taking enough calcium for preventing osteoporosis. The Calcium Carbonate tablets are only 40% elemental calcium and the Calcium Citrate tabs are 20% elemental calcium. He said that teenagers need 1300 mg of Elemental cal., adults up to 50 need 1000 and over 50 need 1200. This is elemental calcium. So the 600 mg tab of Calcium Carbonate I take is only 240 mg of elemental cal. So if a 50+ person were to not consume any dairy they would need five 600 mg tabs of Calcium Carbonate a day. (The cal. in milk is elemental-- 300mg) So it is OK to take more calcium to help with IBS-D symptoms and get the calcium needed to prevent osteoporosis which is rampant in this country!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

At some point, someone with a statistical backround needs to consider absorption in fighting osteo. It may well help with the d to overdose on calcium, especially as that form is obviously not getting absorbed into the cells and so, presumably, will not be forming stones. I am curious to know at these recommended levels, what percentage is expected to be absorbed. I use a brand that bonds the minerals to a fructose molecule for a clinically proven 96% absorbancy. (I understand that chelated minerals normally get about half that absorbancy and non-chelated absorb at under 10%. I have no idea what per cent I get from my morning yogurt smoothies or the milk in my cereal.) When I take my 750 mg, I can tell you how much is actually going into my bloodstream. I have never heard this addressed by any healthcare providers and certainly not included on the labels by the manufacturers. This may also suggest a reason why the Mag in my Cal Mag does not radically alter my bowel profile...it gets absorbed, rather than expelled. Mark


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

I know that my gynocologist has told me that only 40% of calcium carbonate is absorbed but she never recommended taking more because of it.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

So when my wife takes her 1000 mg of Calcium, which blends both kinds for a average of about 30% elemental, she will receive almost 300 mg elemental calcium to the cellular level. Assuming that the 1200 mg is expected to be absorbed at 40%, that means she needs less than 200 mg from dietary sources, absorbed, toreach her requirement. I bet she is real close to that, without tripling her supplements. Pretty clear that absorption matters.


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

It's not just a female problem, men get osteoporosis too.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I know and take the same supplement, although at a 750 mg dose suggested for men. I just wanted to keep the math the same so used my wife's dosage as an example.


----------

